# Can I Draw Your Horse?



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Feel free to draw any of these if you want  You can change details and the like too, but show me the result 










(Not me on the photo tho, but my horse..)









Not my horse, but me  Might be fun to draw if you like medieval-ish stuff.

And without a rider:


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Hehe, I hate to admit it, but those are a bit too hard for me to draw. I'm better at just heads. LOL, but your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Then you need to practice at the entire body >)

I can post a head photo or two later on  gotta get to work now.


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

If you want you can try drawing my horses =] Just the head if you don't wanna draw the whole body...I would love to see the results!! I added one of my 1 yr old gelding galloping in the field if you wanna try something a little harder


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want head shots, you can just ignore the others (me, my husband, and our dogs!) in these and just draw Sandie


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

here are some pics for you


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Herbie:
Here are some head shots:









































Nani

















Wow, just realized that I have almost no pictures of Nani...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some...

Nani:


























Herbie:


----------

